
Understanding Blockstream, the most important and misunderstood company in Bitcoin - ntomaino
https://thecontrol.co/understanding-blockstream-25af2b6f0084#.g20xdbv7g
======
ntomaino
Every successful open-source project needs a company committed to fostering
the open-source community and helping it grow.

Blockstream is that company in Bitcoin.

